# Topics > Entities > Companies >  ABB Ltd., industrial robotics, Zurich, Switzerland

## Airicist

Website - abb.com

youtube.com/ABBRobotics

youtube.com/ABB

youtube.com/abbservicenew

facebook.com/ABB

facebook.com/ABBRobotics

twitter.com/ABBgroupnews

twitter.com/ABBRobotics

linkedin.com/company/abb

instagram.com/abbgroup

ABB Group on Wikipedia

President and CEO - Björn Rosengren

Projects and products:

construction robotics

smart cities

ABB Ability, industrial Internet of Things

industrial robots

collaborative robots

RoboScreen, robotically controlled video display products

[email protected], intelligent home control

YuMi, human-friendly dual arm robot

RobotStudio, simulation and offline programming software

Robot IRB 140 PICASSO

ABB robot playing snooker

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - automotive body assembly - ride the line 

 Published on Jun 13, 2013




> The assembly of auto car bodies (Body in White) is a complicated task employing a range of high tech processes. In this movie we have bought that process to life by enabling you to "ride the line" and witness at close proximity the range of technologies used. Starting from the transfer of the underbody you will see Gluing, Framing, Spot Welding, Assembly, Materials Handling, Vision Guidance, Laser Brazing, Laser Cutting, Laser Welding, and Polishing. Enjoy the ride.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Welding skip truck chassis 

 Published on Oct 4, 2013




> The Busi Group in Italy identified a need to increase the quality of their fabricated frames and worked with ABB to automate & improve their competiveness using ABB welding robots. Movie features arc welding and assembly of roll on roll off skips containers.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Welding hedge cutting attachments 

 Published on Oct 16, 2013




> UK OEM manufacturer, Shellbourne Reynolds, used to sub contract much of its arc welding needs on its range of hedge cutting tractor attachments. That was before they decided to adopt a "just-in-time" manufacturing philosophy based on a ABB standard FlexArc robot welding cell. Amongst the clear benefits realized are reduced inventory and welding times one third of those previously attained.

----------


## Airicist

ABB CEO Ulrich Spiesshofer discusses Q3 2013 financial results 

 Published on Oct 23, 2013




> New CEO, Ulrich Spiesshofer, outlines ABB's priorities on growth, collaboration and execution.
> The Q3 2013 financial results show that revenues and operational EBITDA are higher in all divisions and net income is up 10 percent. Base orders return to year-on-year growth and large project awards remain slow.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Introducing the IRB 6700: 7th Generation Large Robots

Published on Nov 4, 2013




> The new generation, IRB 6700 family, are the highest performance robots in the 150-300 kg class, and are designed to provide a life time of affordability and reliability. They have has  20 percent lower Total Cost of Ownership thanks to a  more robust  design, longer service intervals and simplified maintenance.

----------


## Airicist

ABB at the eCarTec 2013 in Germany

Published on Oct 21, 2013




> Learn about some of the challenges and opportunities to a future of sustainable transportation. We've been charging batteries for decades. But connecting those batteries to the grid and making sure charging an e-car is as reliable and convenient as saying "fill it up" is another story.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Dual Arm Concept Robot at iREX 2013

Published on Nov 6, 2013




> At iREX 2013 ABB Robotics took the opportunity to show a vision of what dynamic small parts assembly solution could look like in the real-world by presenting just one of the development projects for our Dual Arm Concept prototype robot. The cell on display has been operating in an actual manufacturing environment for many weeks and has assembled tens of thousands of eStop switches for one of our ABB Low Voltage businesses.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Thermal Spraying with Praxair TAFA

Published on Nov 13, 2013




> The thermal spray process has been around since the early 1900s, and until recently it was a labor intensive endeavor. Every part was hand sprayed and quality largely depended on the skills of the operator. It wasn't until the late 1990s that robots really began to be accepted and used in the thermal spray industry."
> 
> These days, parts for the aerospace industry are so exacting and complicated that the only way they can be thermal spray coated accurately is through robotics. A coating less than a millimeter thick significantly increases the engine life and temperature limits and, in some cases, engine efficiency. 
> 
> "As robot prices started to come down we realized we could use them much more cost effectively than any other solution for accuracy and high quality," says Richard Thorpe, TAFA brand equipment manager. "Today you'll also find surface coatings in petrochemical, industrial gas turbine and other general industry applications."

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Assembly of ABB Low Voltage Circuit Breakers

Published on Nov 13, 2013




> The ABB SACE factory in Frosinone, south of Rome are reaping the benefits of using ABB robots in the production of their electronic and thermo-magnetic low voltage circuit breakers. The robots are employed in a range of applications producing core compenents and assembling final products. Since they began using robots in 2000 production has doubled without adding additional staff; and they have eliminated wastage and reduced energy usage by 30%

----------


## Airicist

ABB's IRB 4400 robot laser cutting at iREX

Published on Nov 12, 2013

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Electric Motor Manufacturing at Baldor 

Published on Nov 18, 2013




> For Baldor Electric Company (a member of the ABB Group), robots are part of a strategy to stay close to their customers and retain good employees by keeping manufacturing in the US and taking humans out of harm's way.
> 
> The robots are working in the Southwestern Die Casting facility—which is tasked with producing all the aluminum castings for Baldor's motors. Foundry work is dirty and dangerous, which lends itself well to robotic automation. And just down the road from Southwestern Die in Fort Smith, Baldor's newest winding facility, robots also come into play during the incredibly intricate and complex step of winding copper coils. 
> 
> "Some people might think that because ABB and Baldor are the same company now we get special treatment," says Jed Reinhard, Manager of Engineering and Maintenance for the Southwestern Die Casting facility." But the reality is that we were using ABB robots long before the acquisition and we are buying more today for the same reasons we always have: they are reliable and ABB provides great customer service—something we also value as a core mission at Baldor."

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - FlexLean Flexible Automotive Body Assembly Part 1

Published on Nov 23, 2013




> Over the past decade the auto industry has changed at a blistering pace. Where once it was common to build one car on one line, manufacturers are now moving to a flexible production concept where multiple cars can be produced on the same line. The new GateFramer robotic car body framing system builds on ABB's nearly 20 years of framing experience by providing the industry with the flexible, accurate, expandable and fast solution that today's car manufacturers demand—resulting in less investment over the lifetime of the system.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - FlexLean Flexible Automotive Body Assembly Part 2

Published on Nov 23, 2013




> ABB's FlexLean Roller Hemming replaces traditional dedicated tabletop hemming machines with a robot solution that provides unprecedented flexibilty in finishing automotive closures.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - FlexLean Flexible Automotive Body Assembly Part 3

Published on Nov 23, 2013




> Using traditional conveyors & location devices limits the flexibility of automotive body assembly. Using ABB's FlexLean modular automation featuring FlexTrack, FlexLifter & Flex PLP allows flexibility to be built in from the start.
> This movie features the FlexLean bodyshop at Changan-Ford in Chongqing, China.

----------


## Airicist

ABB's CEO, Ulrich Spiesshofer talks about working at ABB

Published on Dec 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Packing Beer Bottles with Refurbished Robots 

 Published on Dec 5, 2013




> The Athenian Brewery in Athens, Greece uses ABB robots to pack 1.6 million bottles of beer a day. After 10 years of constant use they decided they needed to replace their hard working robots. In order to keep costs down they chose to install refurbished versions of the same robot model.
> 
> The benefits of choosing refurbished robots from ABB include not needing to retool or reprogram, no system reconfiguration, and minimised loss of production.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Milling Sculpture in Natural Stone

Published on Dec 17, 2013




> In the last few years Marmi e Graniti d'Italia (MGI), a leading Italian supplier of natural stone, has experimented with innovation and technology for the stone industry. One of the latest frontiers in the field is definitely the interaction between ABB robots and natural stone.
> 
> Using the creation of a replica of artist Amedeo Modigliani's infamous "HEAD" sculpture in white granite, MGI explored the application of a robotic milling system to evaluate whether industrial robots are capable of the demands and challenges that processing stone requires. 
> 
> The results of the experiment surpassed all expectations offering a quality of cut comparable to CNC machinery. The possibility of perfecting the approach, integrating milling and polishing, is currently being explored in collaboration with ABB integrator T&D Robotics.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Applying polyester resin to granite slabs

Published on Dec 18, 2013




> In marble polishing, the use of polyester resin to fill and reinforce the slabs has been an accepted solution for over 50 years. Resin fillers are mainly used for aesthetic effects and to avoid open holes in the surface of the material.
> 
> The more fragile marbles have also a reinforced backing support, usually in a form of a fiberglass mesh. In this process, the main material used with the net is a polyester resin. 
> 
> Now robot itegrator T&D Robotics in Italy have fully automated this process using ABB robots. Benefits include reduced working area, lower energy costs & improved safety levels.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Spot Welding at Volvo (with Integrated Dress Packs) 

 Published on Jan 17, 2014




> Exterior cables on robots suffer from wear & tear and can lead to downtime. To address this issue Volvo, working closely with ABB, have equipped their Spot Welding robots with Integrated Dress Packs. The solution enhances cable & hose lifecycles, reduces production costs & downtime, and facilitates shorter start-up times.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Value Provider Conference Europe 2014 

Published on Feb 5, 2014




> In June 2013 we hosted over 500 guests to our largest ever European robotics even in Mainz.

----------


## Airicist

ABB's Q4 and annual results 2013

 Published on Feb 12, 2014




> ABB CEO Ulrich Spiesshofer discusses the Q4 and Annual results for 2013. For more information please read our press release...http://bit.ly/1onOnPG

----------


## Airicist

China rolls out the world's largest electric car charging network 

Published on Feb 12, 2014




> BDNT cooperates with ABB to roll out world's largest EV fast charger network in China
> 
> Shenzhen BYD Daimler New Technology Co., Ltd. chooses ABB to supply direct current (DC) fast chargers for rapid charging of new DENZA electric vehicle over the next six years

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Integrated Vision

 Published on Mar 13, 2014




> ABB Integrated Vision is a powerful smart camera system that makes vision-guided robotics applications faster and easier to deploy than ever before. Using 2D vision guidance, manufacturers have the ability to: track products more accurately, improve supply chain management, improve quality, troubleshoot challenging lines and processes and significantly expand their use of robotic automation. Taken together, the advantages of vision-guided robotics can significantly improve a company's bottom line, saving time, money, and resources.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Automotive Body in White Assembly 

 Published on Apr 3, 2014




> ABB Robotics and Ford Motor Company have had an intimate relationship in creating innovative automation solutions for many years. This collaboration continues in Chongqing, China, where the Changan-Ford joint venture is using flexible production lines to produce some of its newest models—including the very popular Ford Fusion/Mondeo.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Handling Beer Kegs and Bottles 

 Published on Apr 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Robot at Luminale Festival, Frankfurt 

 Published on May 7, 2014




> An ABB Robot lights up the night as a piece of light art at the 7th annual Luminale Festival in Frankfurt Germany from March 30-April 4, 2014.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Palletizing Bags at Lupin Foods, Australia 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> A high speed, flexible, robotic palletizing system is helping an Australian food manufacturer meet rising global demand for healthy food.
> David Fienberg of Lupin Foods comments "Accessing high quality labor has been a real challenge for us. The solution we've developed means training is now simple, and we are able to mitigate the health & safety risks associated with the continuous lifting of 20kg bags."

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Introducing a new era of robotics 

 Published on May 13, 2014




> We have a new design and color for the new era of robotics.
> 
> The world of robotics has changed dramatically over the past 40 years, and now it is entering a new era. ABB Robotics is responding with a fresh look that better reflects this reality.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Pizza Making with ABB FlexPickers

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Prodal of Italy, established in 1994, produces frozen bakery products. They selected ABB's FlexPicker robots to automate the preparation of high-quality frozen pizzas, whilst preserving the taste of true Italian "hand made" tradition.'

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Introducing the new IRB 1200 Compact Robot 

 Published on Jun 2, 2014




> The IRB 1200 is an entirely new small robot family from ABB and addresses the needs of modern material handling and machine tending applications. If you have ever wanted to make your manufacturing cells and machines 15% smaller and 10% faster then this robot is the one for you.

----------


## Airicist

Automatica 2014 hails new era of robotics 

 Published on Jun 10, 2014




> Video news report from the Automatica trade show in Munich:
> 
> The IRB6700 showcases its power, precision and reliability to the European market at Automatica.

----------


## Airicist

ABB industrial robot to help sort and shelve trendy shoes 

Published on Jul 15, 2014




> For years, robots have been used to make shoes. Now, a hip Berlin sneaker shop is deploying a robot in hopes of landing a marketing coup: A bot that gives you your boots.

----------


## Airicist

ABB – Next Level 

 Published on Sep 10, 2014




> ABB is a leader in power and automation technologies that enable utility, industry, and transport and infrastructure customers to improve their performance while lowering environmental impact. The ABB Group of companies operates in roughly 100 countries and employs about 145,000 people.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Automatica Munich 2014 Recap

 Published on Sep 22, 2014




> From our newest collaborative robot YuMi®, to our little IRB 1200 for small parts assembly, to our large IRB 6700 robot, Automatica 2014 in Munich Germany was a watershed event for us here at ABB. And with all of it supported by great demos from our customer service and software teams, it was even more impactful
> 
> In this recap you can sense the passion in our employees and the honest feeling that this was our best show ever. We want to say a sincere "Thank you!" to all those who stopped by the booth and to all the employees who made such a successful show possible.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Flexible Machine Tool Tending with Ravema 

 Published on Sep 24, 2014




> The new FlexMT™ from ABB Robotics a turnkey solution for vision guided machine tending. It guarantees constant and predictable output from the machine tool, and facilitates higher machine tool utilization, up to an amazing 90 percent, compared with traditional machine tools which are closer to 50 percent.
> 
> Ravema is a distributor of manufacturing solutions and have found that the FlexMT is the ideal automated machine tending solution their customers are demanding, reducing production times and allowing for incredibly short changover times between production runs.
> 
> With the aid of vision-guided robotics, our solution loads and unloads traditional machine tools including horizontal and vertical lathes and machining centers as well as 5-axis machines and grinders. Available in two variants, FlexMT 20 (20kg/1.65m reach) and the FlexMT 60 (60kg, 2.05m reach), both come complete with a robot controller inside its fully integrated controller cabinet.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - European Value Provider Conference 2014 

 Published on Oct 3, 2014




> Every year many thousands of ABB approved integrators and end-customers attend our conferences in the Americas, Asia & Europe. The events are an opportunity for us to spend extra time learning the needs of our customers and integrators, as well as developing new ideas and creating friendships and memories for life.
> 
> This video has just some of highlights from the European Value Provider Conference held in Barcelona, Spain, in June 2014, including a special event held at FC Barcelona Camp Nou.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Americas Technology Days 2014 

 Published on Oct 14, 2014




> Every year many thousands of ABB approved integrators and end-customers attend our conferences in the Americas, Asia & Europe. The events are an opportunity for us to spend extra time learning the needs of our customers and integrators, as well as developing new ideas and creating friendships and memories for life.
> 
> This video has just some of highlights from the Americas Technology Days held in Auburn Hills, MI, in March 2014.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Making interior parts for Corvettes and Teslas 

 Published on Oct 31, 2014




> For nearly 50 years, Eissmann Group Automotive has specialized in supplying high-end leather trim and automotive interior components for virtually all the well-known manufacturers in the automotive industry.
> 
> The recent design and installation of a robotic flame-treating cell in Eissmann’s Pell City, Alabama facility is representative of the company's attention to detail, and the drive to continually improve manufacturing processes.
> 
> When Eissmann realized that that they needed a robotic solution, they consulted with Fitz-Thors Engineering in Bessemer, Alabama, a designer of manufacturing automation systems and a certified ABB Robotics value provider.
> 
> The ultimate solution that Fitz-Thors designed for Eissmann cleverly flame treats interior parts such as dashboards for some of the world's most recognizable vehicles - including Corvettes and the Tesla Model S, as seen in the video - in order to get them ready for gluing on fabrics, leathers, padding and other such material required for high-end vehicles.
> 
> The robotic flame treatment solution has reduced flame treatment time from 2 minutes per part when treated manually to 10 seconds when treated with the robot. In addition it is 100% consistent which means better adhesion of the surface materials to the plastic substrate.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Applying Foam Gasket to Plastic Automotive Parts 




> Robots provide the perfect path following accuracy and speed control for applying precision hot melt foam to automotive parts






ABB Robotics - Waterjet Cutting of Automotive Dashboard 




ABB Robotics - Waterjet Cutting of Automotive Headliners 

Published on Dec 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Remote Service and the Internet of Things 

Published on Dec 16, 2014




> Remote Service and the Internet of Things can change the way you interact with your robots and increase uptime whilst reducing worry.
> 
> By connecting our deep experience in customer service with the power of the Internet, we have made it a reality for our customers to change from a “break then fix” conventional approach, into a predictive, proactive, and immediate support mindset. This is accomplished by merging our Remote Service platform with the burgeoning explosion of the Internet of Things.
> 
> ABB’s Remote Service product monitors the health of your robots 24 hours a day and 7 days per week year round through a wireless connection to the Internet.
> 
> “Before the days of the Internet of Things, customers would maintain their robots according to a certain schedule,” says Rene Nispeling, ABB Robotics Product Manager for Customer Service, “but not every robot is used in the same way.
> 
> Thanks to the Internet of Things we can see how a robot is used via a ‘black box’ we can install in our robots that provides us with data over the Internet. Things such as torques, loads, and usage hours are communicated in real time and allow us to adjust maintenance schedules to each individual robot and predict maintenance needs. That reduces the cost to a customer and increases the lifetime of that robot.”

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Robotic entertainment on a cruise ship 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> World’s first robotic entertainment on the high seas for Royal Caribbean International.
> 
> Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines, Robotic Arts and ABB Robotics have joined forces to debut a groundbreaking RoboScreen® entertainment system on board the Quantum of the Seas, Royal Caribbean’s newest cruise ship.
> 
> With Quantum of the Seas, the well-known cruise line operator wanted to do something truly groundbreaking: create a cruise ship environment that was not only fun, but one that could also compete with the best that entertainment meccas like Las Vegas have to offer. And after the ship’s official unveiling and inauguration in November 2014, it is clear the company has succeeded.
> 
> As the first in a line of Quantum Class cruise ships, these “Smartships” are meant to target a younger demographic and are loaded with technology such as indoor skydiving, high speed always on wifi, smartphone app travel management, standing wave surfing, and smart tracking technology that can predict your preferences as you move around the ship.
> 
> The signature venue on each ship, however, is Two70°, a multi-level great room named for its magnificent 270-degree panoramic sea views through vast, floor-to-ceiling glass walls spanning almost three decks at the stern of the ship. That same grand vista can be transformed into a gigantic “Vistarama” screen that stretches more than 30 meters long (100 feet) and 6 meters tall (20 feet). With a 12K resolution, it is a breathtaking backdrop to the variety of dynamic entertainment that occurs on the transforming stage in front of it.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Automated Press Line Solutions 

Published on Jan 9, 2015




> When Dacia in Mioveni, Romania (part of the Renault group)decided to automate their XL Tandem Press (Stamping) Line for automotive parts they turned to ABB Robotics to provide a totally integrated solution.
> 
> Seven ABB IRB 7600FX dedicated 7 axis press application robots undertake a variety of tasks including De-stacking, Parts Feeding, Transferring and Unloading

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Robots in Architecture Education Program 

Published on Jan 29, 2015




> The Abedian School of Architecture at Bond University in Queensland, Australia (www.bond.edu.au) recently installed a ABB robot and are already realizing the many benefits robots can bring in enriching the experience of architectural students.
> 
> The ultra versatile robot is used for multiple applications including multi-axis milling, drawing and pick-and-place.
> 
> The robot was integrated by ABB Value Provider Products for Industry (www.pfi.net.au)

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - High Speed Packing of Frozen Food 

Published on Feb 12, 2015




> This High Speed Packing system was designed & built by STIM of Italy to improve productivity and quality. The system picks & packs frozen products into 4x4 cases. The system is composed of 14 ABB 360 Flexpicker robots with an integrated vision system controlling all the pieces that are delivered at random.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Building car parts in seconds 

Published on Mar 11, 2015




> From a sheet metal blank to a finished component in just 37 seconds – made possible by the new ABB robots in the Wolfsburg factory of German automotive supplier KWD Automobiltechnik GmbH.
> 
> Installed in eight welding cells, these robots produce wheel housings, sills and A-pillars for a well-known German car manufacturer. Realizing they needed a new solution to meet the demands of their customer, KWD had rather stringent requirements for cycle times between parts.
> 
> “The necessary parts could not be produced with our existing equipment,” explains KWD production manager Randy Koch, describing why the company invested in eight new automated welding cells. “The process from loading the blanks to the finished component, for instance, could not take longer than 37 seconds at each station.”
> 
> Thanks to intensive simulations carried out in advance, ABB engineers were able to guarantee this cycle time.
> 
> “This project earned ABB an ‘A plus’,” says Guido Wittenberg, who is responsible for the technical planning at KWD. “On average, the other suppliers’ concepts were 10% slower than our specification. In addition, space is restricted in our production halls and the space-saving design of the ABB robotic cells came in very handy for us.”

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Aluminum foundry applications in Italy 

Published on Mar 24, 2015




> Artimpianti Industrial Equipment, based in Italy, supplies complete automation solutions to some of the world’s largest aluminum foundries.
> 
> In this movie, CEO Alberto Botta, introduces one of the company's most recent innovative robotic lines that uses an ABB IRB 6620 Robot to move and deposit molded parts. The entire die-casting line can be easily managed using the software on an ABB FlexPendant, simplifying control of the system greatly.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - The robot ecosystem of the future 

Published on Mar 31, 2015




> It's a new way of working with robots here at ABB Robotics.
> 
> For 40 years we have provided the tools to help build the age of robots. With our FlexPendants attached to our robot controllers our customers have created robotic solutions for some of the world’s trickiest production challenges. But these days, with modern technology such as tablets and smartphones, it’s clear there’s an easier and more efficient way to program, commission, operate and supervise our robots.
> 
> Welcome to a new way of working with robots.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Who Is Gomtec, the Collaborative Robotics Company Acquired by ABB?"

by Ilian Bonev
April 14, 2015

gomtec GmbH

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Motorcycles and robots master the art of machining 

Published on May 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Timelapse of a FlexArc robotic welding cell being built 

Published on May 8, 2015




> Watch as some of our FlexArc standardized robotic welding cells are built and tested in one of ABB's global facilities in Ostrava, Czech Republic.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - IRB 6700 technical details

Published on May 12, 2015




> The IRB 6700 family of robots is a natural evolution following 40 years of large robot heritage at ABB.
> 
> This 7th generation of large ABB robots features a multitude of next generation improvements derived from intimate customer relationships and exhaustive engineering studies. The IRB 6700 is more robust than its predecessor and maintenance has been simplified, making it the highest performing robot for the lowest total cost of ownership in the 150-300 kg class.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Casting aluminum parts with robots

Published on May 28, 2015




> Assisted by ABB Value Provider RB Techniek, Hermeta, a major supplier of aluminum products based in the Netherlands, has stayed at the top of its game in an increasingly competitive environment by choosing the right people, the right robots and the right partners.
> 
> It is likely that you have seen or used a Hermeta product at some point in your life, either in a hotel, a fitness center or on a train. They deliver aluminum hardware for the building and furniture industries as well as complete furniture systems, building facades and sports fixtures. Every day, about 15,000 aluminum products leave their factory.
> 
> Over time, Hermeta has delivered one winning product after another, with the sales to prove it. The rise of low-cost labor around the world though, combined with other pressures in the aluminum hardware industry, has meant that the company has needed to embrace new solutions for their processes in order to stay competitive.
> 
> Nearly a decade ago, Hermeta began working with RB Techniek, a robotics integrator that specializes in foundry automation. Today Hermeta has two robots, an ABB IRB 2400 and an ABB IRB 2600, that pour molten aluminum precisely into molds.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Innovative software for metalcasting

Published on Jun 2, 2015




> The robotic cell in Pressmetall GDC Group GmbH’s factory in Gunzenhausen, Bavaria, mainly produces parts for the automotive industry. 
> 
> In February 2015, Pressmetall switched to ABB RobotWare Machine Tending, an innovative option for the IRC5 robot controller designed for the commissioning and operation of ABB robots--allowing for faster and more flexible programming and resulting in higher productivity.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Now building robots in the USA

Published on Jun 18, 2015




> With the official opening of the Robotics Manufacturing facility in Michigan, ABB becomes the first global industrial robotics company to build robots in the USA.
> 
> ABB Robotics is well known as a major supplier of high quality robots for industrial markets. With an installed base of more than 250,000 robots sold during the past 41 years, our robots are used all over the world to manufacture and deliver products ranging from cars to cookies. And now we have one more manufacturing achievement to announce: as of today we have started building our robots and associated equipment at the ABB Robotics North American Headquarters in Auburn Hills, Michigan.
> 
> This makes us the first major global robotics manufacturer to produce robots in the United States, and rounds out ABB Robotics global production capabilities that already included existing manufacturing plants in China and Sweden. This is a clear sign of rising demand for robotics solutions the world over, and a strong commitment to the American market.
> 
> For ABB Group, the parent organization of ABB Robotics, North America is a very important market. In fact, the United States is ABB’s largest market with US$7.5 billion in sales. Since 2010, ABB has invested more than US$10 billion in local R&D, capital expenditure and acquisitions, taking ABB Group employment in the country from 11,500 to 26,300 employees in that same period of time.
> 
> This is an exciting era for the robotics industry, with an explosion of interest happening all around us. For those of us in the middle of this change, we can start to see how the world will be fundamentally altered by this uptake in robotics, especially in manufacturing. The opening of our new factory reflects this reality and will allow us to better serve our customers in the Americas with shorter delivery times and improved technical support as the explosive growth in robotics continues.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Controlling the force in aluminum production

Published on Jun 25, 2015




> MWS Group--a major German automotive aluminum supplier--sees numerous benefits from using ABB’s Force Control package.
> 
> Due to its low weight in relation to its strength, aluminum is
> one of the most important materials in the automotive industry. The MWS Group supplies almost all major car manufacturers and specializes in the production of highly complex, ready to install aluminum castings. At Garching, near Munich, the company uses sand casting to manufacture items such as engine mounts, differential housings and oil pans. These components are then cut and milled by an IRB 6660 ABB industrial robot in a production cell manufactured by AutomationsRobotic GmbH.
> 
> The IRB 6660 is the most rigid of the articulated ABB robots. Its robust design makes it ideally suited to MWS’s needs.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Gon?alo, ABB's "Blind Applying" champion

Published on Jun 26, 2015




> Gon?alo couldn't know his adventure would take him to ABB when he was applying for Blind Applying! In this video he captures his experience from his 3-months engineering internship at ABB's Corporate Research Center (CRC) in Krakow. He talks about his project, main tasks, his trip to ABB's HQ in Zurich and the people he met.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - Americas Technology and Partner Days 2015

Published on Jul 27, 2015




> Every year many thousands of ABB approved integrators, solutions providers and end-customers attend our conferences in the Americas, Asia & Europe. The events are an opportunity for us to spend extra time learning the needs of our customers and partners, as well as developing new ideas and getting closer to the people that use our robots the most.
> 
> This video contains just a few highlights from this year's event, which spanned an entire week and included the official opening of our new North American manufacturing facility--making us the first major industrial robotics manufacturer to build robots in the USA.

----------


## Airicist

ABB at the SPS IPC Drives exhibition in Nurnberg

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> ABB recently took part in SPS IPC Drives in Nurnberg Germany, one of the world’s largest exhibitions for electric automation technology with some 55,000 visitors. 
> 
> ABB had four focus areas that were based on some of its customer’s biggest challenges today: 1) managing the increasing complexity of automation, 2) ensuring efficient engineering, 3) integrating solutions for functional machine and system safety, and 4) improving energy efficiency. In support of the Next Level strategy, there was also a strong focus on attractive growth segments such as ABB’s presence in Food & Beverage. 
> 
> One of the common threads throughout the event was the Internet of Things, Services and People, which has touchpoints to all four focus areas. The ABB stand included collaborative displays from Discrete Automation and Motion, Low Voltage Products and Process Automation.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Expo Milan 2015

Published on Dec 18, 2015

----------


## Airicist

ACE: Duty free collection made easy with ABB robot

Published on Jan 25, 2016




> ABB’s IRB 6700 robot complements Aelia Duty Free’s established online ordering system, by providing a click and collect automated experience for customers to collect their duty free products purchased online via the robot retrieving from a prepacked bin in store with a scan of a barcode.


ACE: Duty free collection made easy with ABB robot

----------


## Airicist

ABB Highlights from CIIF 2017

Published on Nov 14, 2017




> ABB featured innovative robotic applications and solutions at the 2017 China International Industrial Fair (CIIF), at the National Exhibition and Convention Center in Shanghai. ABB’s extensive portfolio helps customers sharpen their competitive edge while improving flexibility to enjoy the benefits of an increasingly connected manufacturing ecosystem.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics 2017 timeline

Published on Dec 30, 2017




> Watch highlights, events and some exciting moments of the Year.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - the dawn of a new robotics era

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> ABB’s fundamental new portfolio approach for the robotics-enabled, digital Factory of the Future. ABB’s new, intelligent design approach to its robotic solution portfolio, which will provide customers more flexibility and better return on investment in automation. The new approach will allow the portfolio to be easily tailored to a wider range of needs, both for today’s dynamic markets and future opportunities.

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics - going small is the next big thing

Published on Jun 19, 2018




> Today ABB Robotics is proud to introduce a new era of smaller, smarter solutions that are going to have a big impact. ABB’s first offerings under this groundbreaking approach include a new single-arm YuMi robot and OmniCore, an entirely new robot controller family.

----------


## Airicist

ABB to build the world’s most advanced robotics factory in Shanghai

Published on Oct 26, 2018




> Milestone investment will combine connected digital technologies, state-of-the-art collaborative robotics and cutting-edge artificial intelligence research to create the most sophisticated, automated and flexible Factory of the Future

----------


## Airicist

ABB Robotics at iREX 2019 highlights

Jan 30, 2020




> At iREX 2019 in Tokyo, ABB showcased a range of innovative state-of-the-art solutions and technologies that are helping customers be more competitive and productive across a wide range of industries.

----------


## Airicist

History of ABB robots

Mar 9, 2021




> From 1974, ABB Robotics has been a pioneer in robotics, machine automation and digital services, providing innovative solutions for a diverse range of industries, from automotive to electronics to logistics. As one of the world’s leading robotics and machine automation suppliers, ABB Robotics employs more than 11,000 people in 53 countries and has shipped more than 500,000 robot solutions.

----------


## Airicist

Article "ABB to acquire ASTI Mobile Robotics Group to drive next generation of flexible automation with autonomous mobile robots"
ABB today announced it will acquire ASTI Mobile Robotics Group (ASTI), a leading global autonomous mobile robot (AMR) manufacturer with a broad portfolio across all major applications enabled by the company’s software suite

July 20, 2021

ASTI Mobile Robotics

----------

